# MS block level backup takes over



## deweylovem

MS block level backup runs at a bad time for me and it takes so much memory that I can't do much else. How can I change the time when this program starts?


----------



## spunk.funk

Are you using Windows Backup or 3rd party app for Block Backup? 
When you select Block Backup you are offered a schedule. You can adjust this setting anytime in the backup program.


----------



## deweylovem

I am using win 10 backup, but don't see a way to change the schedule.


----------



## spunk.funk

To make adjustments, go to the Start menu to Settings, select *Update & Security *and then* Backup*. Select the* More Options* link under the name of your backup drive, and then choose See A*dvanced Settings*. _Save Copies of Files_ take drop down arrow.


----------



## deweylovem

I don't have an option to change the time. See attachment


----------



## spunk.funk

That's the best that Windows Backup has to offer. 
You can use 3rd party apps to backup like Aomei Backupper, or Easeus Todo Backup 
to have more flexibility in the backup schedule.


----------

